# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیرحضوری خواندن چهارم

## سعید

سلام.من سوم تجربی رو تموم کردم میخاستم نظر شما رو برا غیرحضوری خوندن چهارم بدونم

----------


## Mohadese

بستگی به خودت داره
ولی تو تجربی من دیدم رتبه 87 سال87 غیر حضوری خونده بود

----------


## سعید

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی باید چه جوری باشم تا بتونم؟معدلم19.92شد

----------


## Mohadese

اووووووووه
19.92؟
افرین
باید بتونی تنهایی 1 سال تو خونه بودنو تحمل کنی چون خبری از دیدن دوستا تو مدرسه نیس
وکسی نباشی که تا زور بالا سرت نیس درس نخونی

----------


## سعید

شما استاد احمدی و دارو دسته شو قبول داری؟

----------


## Mohadese

نمیشناسم
میخوای معلم خصوصی بگیری یا اموزشگاه بری؟یا خودت بخونی؟

----------


## سعید

معلم خصوصی که نه باید دلیلشو بدونی.میخام خودم بخونم ولی مدرسه نرم فقط برم کلاس کنکور

----------


## mahsa92

مدرسه کلا وقتتو میگیره
غیر حضوری هم اگه بونی باید خیلی خرج کنی و درسایی مثل ریاضیو فیزیک و شیمی رو نمیشه خودت بخونی
مدرسه که بری زور بالا سرته میخونی
به امید دی وی دی های شیمی احمدی هم نشین که به درد نمیخوره.ریاضیشم اصلا خوب نیست ولی فیزیکش خوبه

----------


## Mohadese

اموزشگاه خوبه به نظرم اگه معتبر باشه
اگرم مدرسه تاپ هستی برو حتما

----------


## سعید

مدرسه تاپ تو مشهد فقط تیزهوشانشه که من تیزهوشان نیستم میخام با برنامه ی گزینه2 پیش برم.به امید رتبه ی زیر 50 و پزشکی دانشگاه تهران

----------


## pouyaaaa

ولي من كه ميگم مدرسه رو برو
من خودم هر وقت يه هفته مدرسه نميرفتم كلا درس رو ميگذاشتم كنار كلا مدرسه يه جورايي ادم به به جلو هل ميده
تو مدرسه ما پارسال يكي رتبه اش ٩٩شد ولي جالبيش اينه حتي يك ساعت هم غيبت نكرد

----------


## M o h a m m a d

به نظر من بری مدرسه بهتره
 یا اگه مصمم هستی که نری
فقط فیزیک و ریاضی رو برو کلاس (شیمی هم رو مبتکران حساب کن میشه راحت فهمیدش با مبتکران)
ولی بازم میگم برو مدرسه
خیلی بهتره!ولی سر بعضی کلاسا مثل زمین و ادبیات و دین و زندگی و اینا نرو(از اونجایی که معدلتم خوبه فکر کنم اگه با معلما و مدیرتون حرف بزنی زیاد واسه غیبتای کلاسیت بهت گیر نمیدن)

----------


## mehdi-kalleh

میتونی یه سری منابع خوب اعم از کتاب و جزوه و سی دی و ... را دور خودت جمع کنی که راحت تو گرمای طاقت فرسای تابستون هم از خون بیرون نری!
البته اگه آدمی هستی که نمیتونی برای مدت طولانی کسیو نبینی اصلا غیر حضوری نگیر!

----------


## MohoMo

به نظر من غیر حضوری خوندن خیلی اشتباهه ، حتی اگه خیلی درست خوب باشه .......  :Y (705):

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

به نظر من اره غیرحضوری بخون البته من نفهميدم رشتت چيه‏!‏‏!ولی اگه تجربی هستی غير حضوری بخون اما اگه ریاضی فك كنم سخت باشه غیر حضوری خوندن.برو یه مدرسه پیش درسخونا معدلت كه عالیه تيز هوشانم میگيرنت بنظر من اینطوری تازه بیشتر ميتونی بخوني تو خونه تنهايی اذيت میشی.وسلام

----------


## doctorg

من مدرسه رفتن رو توصیه میکنم 
1 چون از مشکلات هم دوره ای هات با خبر میشی 
2 روحیت بالا میره 
ولی یه مدرسه برو گیر ندن

----------


## raponzel

من خودم امسال غیر حضوری خوندم به نظرم خیلی بهتر بود.البته به خودت بستگی داره من کلا متکی به معلم نبودم حتی واسه شیمی پیش که میگن خیلی سخته کلاس نرفتم الانم تو ازمونا شیمیو 70 میزنم.
فقط تونستم اینو بفهمم تو خونه وقتی استرس مگیری فرداش یکه میری مدرسه یادت میره استرس داشتی ولی وقتی کلا میمونی خونه همش فک میکنی چرا دیروز اینطوری شد و ممکنه نتونی بدرسی.اگه اینطوری نیستی حتما غیر حضوری بخون.
یکیم اینکه سعی نکن بیشتر از 9ساعت در روز بدرسی واسه بعد عید خسته میشی

----------

